
Show HN: Mostly ORMless – Ergonomic Postgres from TypeScript - gmac
https://github.com/jawj/mostly-ormless
======
vithalreddy
404 error

~~~
gmac
D'oh! Fixed. Thanks. (I had forgotten the repo was set to private).

